# Pasta Paccheri with Chicken Lost Twice



## Margi Cintrano (May 28, 2012)

Hope that all the Adminstrators have had a lovely Memorial DaY Weekend.

Today, perhaps just a one of those darn typing days, I had lost titled recipe twice. There are 19 instructions, not five ... It is in the Pasta Section. 

I had received notice from Bill regarding it. Then, I retyped it, and guess what --- Zero, a quarter of a recipe ! 

I need to Retype it ... However, on Tuesday ... Today is impossible. 

How can we do this ?

Should we delete this and rebegin ?

Thanks for all your assistance,
Margi. 

Is there an alternative suggestion ? 

Thanks and have lovely evening,
Ciao.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 28, 2012)

Hi, Margi. Just a suggestion: Instead of typing a recipe directly into the DC website, you could type it into Word or another word processor on your computer and save it (I save several times when preparing any type of document). Then copy it from your computer and paste it into a recipe form on the forum. This way, if it's lost somehow, at least you won't have to type it in again. Hope this helps.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 28, 2012)

Buonasera Got Garlic,

Good idea for long recipes ... This way I have it on Pendrive ... 

Shall do and get it up and running tomorrow.  

Grazie and Have lovely Memorial Day.
Margi.


----------



## Alix (May 28, 2012)

Margi, I misread your original post, sorry! 

Next time instead of posting a new thread with your request you can hit the little triangle with an exclamation mark in it and Report a post to the Mods that you need to fix. Its fast and gets to the right folks ASAP.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2012)

For a minute there, I thought you were doing a play on words because I lost two of my hens when I moved them!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 29, 2012)

Alix,

Buongiorno. 

The post was deleted however, when I arrive home late this afternoon I shall type the recipe on Word and pen drive it for safe keeping, and then, repost it in the pasta section ...

Thanks for all your help.

Ciao.

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 29, 2012)

Okay the document was  typed on Word document. Problem now: I get INVALID when I try to attach it ... More time wasted. 

I shall just type it very slowly again directly ... at the weekend. 

Just not techi. enough. 
Margi.


----------



## Alix (May 29, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Okay the document was  typed on Word document. Problem now: I get INVALID when I try to attach it ... More time wasted.
> 
> I shall just type it very slowly again directly ... at the weekend.
> 
> ...



Don't try to attach it. After you've saved it in Word, select all, copy and then paste into a regular window here.


----------



## taxlady (May 29, 2012)

Alix said:


> Don't try to attach it. After you've saved it in Word, select all, copy and then paste into a regular window here.


+1


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 30, 2012)

Thanks to Everybody,

Got it up and on today.

Grazie.
Margi.


----------

